# Peak 6 at Breck? It's Coming!



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I am not for it. Taking away our land that everyone has paid for just the enjoyment of a few privileged people. It is also terrain that isn't going to add anything special to the resort of Breck either.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Its one of the worst things they could do. Peak 6 is flat like horribly flat except the actual peak which has been hike to terrain. They aren't going to slap a lift up there so it's a worthless peak but part of their goal to expand to peak 5 which is where they want to colonize another fucking condoville. I seriously think this is the worst thing ever for Breck and just adds more to how environmentally unfriendly they are.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is fucking bullshit. Adds nothing to the resort but acres and lift count.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I read through part of the proposal ... it is 611 pages. It sounds like the problem isn't saturation on the trails but uphill capacity. Wouldn't they be better served by upgrading the lift infrastructure around the current trails?

I know one thing I hate about some resorts are layouts that try to spread out traffic rather than have a strong centralized system. It forces you to the sides of the resort and if you ever want to get to the central lodge or cross over, you have to deal with traffic in the middle.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It's all about increasing the acres and lift count that they can put in the brochures and marketing. Period. The terrain on Peak 6 largely sucks ass. Some argue that the gapers can just go there, but we all know gapers. They'll still be going to terrain that's way over their heads and side slipping down black diamonds because that's just what they do.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

6 is nothing to them they want peak 5 that's their master plan and has been for the last decade.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 6 is nothing to them they want peak 5 that's their master plan and has been for the last decade.


Makes sense. Sooner or later, gapers will be having beers slopeside in Frisco.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Heard they want to have a gondola from Frisco to Breck nice 7 mile flat ride.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

There's always Loveland, right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh Loveland is fun but I ride Breck for the park because it is the best in the world.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love the LUV! For overall terrain, it kicks the shit out of Breck. However, yeah, their park sucks ass. If they can't build better jumps than they have these past two seasons they just shouldn't bother.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

What's wrong with sideslipping terrain that is over my head? It sure beats tumbling down the side of a mountain and fracturing my clavicle


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What the fuck are you blathering about? Go back to the south and leave this discussion to the people that understand Vails ulterior motives and piss poor environmental decisions.


----------

